# De-caffeinated



## Jamlex72 (Dec 20, 2020)

Hi as a new start up I'm wondering what I should do re de-caff coffee. Thought about getting a 2nd grinder or should I just not bother for now?


----------



## N0rmanski (Oct 15, 2020)

One option is to single dose beans by weighing them into your grinder. 
That's what I do to switch between decaf and caf.


----------



## CoffeePhilE (Jan 4, 2021)

Jamlex72 said:


> Hi as a new start up I'm wondering what I should do re de-caff coffee. Thought about getting a 2nd grinder or should I just not bother for now?


 What typeof coffee do you drink? Espresso based? Filter?

As I understand it, surprisingly, espresso-based drinks have substantially less caffeine than filter coffee because the process concentatrates on extracting maximum flovour into a minimum volume of liquid, which most people then dilute even more with water or milk. If Iremember correctly, a typical spresso shot has about a third the caffeine of a similar sized filter coffee.


----------

